# Themed Folk



## Coughing Prophet (Sep 9, 2009)

So I've been looking around for some themed folk songs to sing while I am hiking or doing certain activities. Not a lot of people gung-ho about the hobo lifestyle here in Alaska, well at least ones that aren't helpless drunks. So I like to sing to myself when traveling.

The themes I am looking for.

Dumpster Diving
Spanging
Rollies
Train Hopping
Squatting
Exploring
Smoking Ganja
Hitch Hiking
Backpacking

And more that are not on the top of my head.


----------



## The Exile (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Prophet 
I'll sing you a few next time I'm in anchor-ridge


----------



## theodore kaczynski (Nov 5, 2009)

love this tune


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## WindWalker1970 (Nov 5, 2009)

Forgot about this one.....Man's Road


----------

